# Leopard gecko owners ! ! ! !



## LEOPARD GECKO CRAZY (Aug 7, 2008)

Leopard gecko owners please post pics of your geckos on this blog ! ! !


----------



## boss (Aug 15, 2008)

does any of tour leopard geckos bite,because mine does.


----------



## gecko dude (May 30, 2008)

here you go dude top one is my female hypo, bottom i dont know could u help
thanks 
Alan


----------



## Tommy123 (Sep 19, 2008)

Will post pics of my leos when i get some!!


----------

